# Ginsenging



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Went sanging today for a little while and found a lot of elk sign. Just dug 6 bunches from 21/2 oz to 1 oz in size, not much but someone had beat us to that section of mountain, hope they filled their poke. Next time i might get to a place first, its the way it is. The elk sign was nice to see, i know they were close in this area, but seeing the proof is a plus. I will try and take pics next trip but i carry an older camera, kinda heavy so we will see. The fours found today were worthy of a pic.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a little FYI- It is a protected plant in Michigan so don't get caught harvesting here!  Huge fines.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No sanging here  

I guess the folks picking forgot to leave a few for Mother Nature  ... I did buy some seeds a few years back to replant. But now I have to wait.... and wait ... and wait, a few more years for the plots to grow. (4 different plots)

One day(I hope) to be able to sang again. 

Hhhmmm... wonder if it is late to order some more seed????:scratch


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

doesn't ginseng take _years_ (5-6?) to grow to a harvestable size?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> doesn't ginseng take _years_ (5-6?) to grow to a harvestable size?


Around here we say 7 - 8 years ... but then most people I know wait until the plot is about 10 years old ... So they (the plants) can carry on after harvest ...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I am planning on the 10 year till harvest. I planted a bunch of rootlets all around the place 3 years ago, too see where it grew best. It’s growing mighty slowly, I’m thinking cause it’s so hot and dry in my area. I also put in goldenseal and that too is taking its sweet time. Not worrying me, I bet it’ll be nice and potent by growing so slow.


----------



## Concretin (Mar 26, 2010)

Out here in the PRK, sheeple would scratch their heads and say "Does Ginseng grow in America?" But, being an old transplanted Ozark hillbilly, I miss root digging days, Particularly digging sassafras in the spring. 

I'm not planting any ginseng as I don't plan on being here long enough for it to mature.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Got a day in the woods a sanging. Seen a tough looking buck,  being chased by two big red dogs. This pees me, folks should put their da? dogs up. This was on our mountain, stinking mutt,s. I,am a dog owner and like them, but this is bull, could have and did not shoot the mutts but i should have. I think they belong to some one a mile down the road, i,ll make a call rather than go postal on them.  But at the end of the day 9oz got dug today, for a stroll in the hill it's not to bad.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I went out today to check our plots (and pick up walnuts) ... they have a lot of growing to do ... 

I have came across more 'snakes' (not dogs) in the last few days than I have all year.

The racer I saw this morning was 'not' happy to see me! I almost stepped on it and it let me know. He was not a happy snake. I stopped in my tracks to see what it was going to do... after a quick dance ... it found an out and went. but he/she was ticked. 

Looks like they are looking for a winter home.


----------

